# Moxley Manor Haunted House



## Moxley Manor (Jan 5, 2011)

Moxley Manor Haunted House in Dallas / Ft. Worth, Texas has officially opened for the 2011 haunted house season. Here is our recent promo video shot by Brutal Industries.


----------

